# HOT CHOICES at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 21, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SUNDAY - June 17th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - We havenâ€™t been able to get out on the water much at all this week due to all the rain weâ€™ve had, so Fatherâ€™s Day was the last time I wet a line! I had a nice morning trip with the guys from the Wayne V. party that were visiting the lodge all weekend. Sunday morning turned out being a bit of a grind, but my guys stuck it out to the end and were able to scratch out their trout limits.





​*TUESDAY - June 19th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Like Christmas morning! Came home to this â€œgoody packageâ€ from the fine folks over at ForEverlast! Iâ€™ve learned real fast that when youâ€™re on the water close to 200 days per year, quality equipment is important. These guys have it dialed in. If you need any quality wading gear, and lots more, give Billy and his crew a call. Thanks to the guys at Foreverlast for making my job a little easier! (361) 798-1530 http://www.foreverlastonline.com





​
*HOT CHOICES​*Now that summertime is here, the word â€œhotâ€ tends to mean a variety of things to different folks. For those who live along the Texas coast, it could mean losing prime fishing time out on the water due to several days of showers and thunderstorms produced by tropical moisture out of the Gulf of Mexico (just like weâ€™ve experienced these past few days). However, for artificial lure enthusiasts it simply means that catching fish with lures may often become more of a challenge. Ever-rising water temperatures will place trout in the lower water column where water temperatures are coolest. When fishing plastic lures over deep structure, like shell, a slow retrieve will work best in order to keep your lure riding just above the bay bottom. Some of the more productive colors will be glow/chartreuse, plum/chartreuse, strawberry/white, gold/chartreuse, and morning glory.





​If plastic tails donâ€™t do it for you, test your skill by throwing some of the more popular slow-sinking baits during the upcoming warmer months. One favorite is the suspending Corky Devil in some of the more bright colors, like that of a chartreuse/silver glitter body and a bright orange tail. As you work these Devils, use a slow and steady pump, while occasionally stopping long enough to allow the lure to fall for 2 to 3 seconds before beginning the slow pumps again. The strike will generally occur while the bait is undergoing its slow-fall process, but violent hook-ups may come throughout any and all of the motions of the retrieve, especially during the course of an aggressive bite. So stay alert, and have fun!

Although not as prevalent as during the colder months, it is not unheard of for summertime to present us with a brief north wind every now and then. These hotter northern influences donâ€™t carry with them the force and strength that weâ€™re used to seeing in February or March, but they often remain significant enough to limit your fishing activities to the protection of northern locales. Along our portion of the Texas coast, areas from Espiritu Santo Bay all the way down to Mesquite Bay provide an ample amount of choices when seeking immunity from a north wind that only a north shore is capable of supplying, and the northern shores of these bay systems have produced countless numbers of large trout and redfish.





​In fishing these areas, concentrate your efforts between open passes or sandy guts where plenty of grass is located. Locating nervous mullet or exploding baitfish will help you locate both trout and redfish in these areas. Fish tight to the grass shoreline between area sand bars and guts while throwing any of an assortment of bright-colored plastic tails, and never discount the use of the â€œold schoolâ€ gold or silver spoon. If you prefer throwing top water lures, starting your day very early each morning will be important. Make sure youâ€™re in your spot about an hour before sunrise, and then switch to plastics after the sun starts warming the shallows. Keep in mind, also, that shell is typically a steady trout producer throughout the warmer months, so focus on points of reefs or deep drop offs where noticeable structure is present. Tight lines to everyone!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.





​The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Your food was so good, I felt as though I was back in Austin at a 5-star restaurant! Y'all did an awesome job! I have had nothing but great things to say about your lodge! We will be back for sure! - *Cory M. 6/18/18*

Awesome staff and great food! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was top-notch and customer-focused. Don't change anything! - *Dale H. 6/18/18*

I have been to a lot of these types of events over the past 40 years, but this is by far the best experience I have ever had on a fishing trip, or at a lodge! We really enjoyed Capt. Heath Borchert. He was funny, but he was still focused on showing us the best experience possible! - *Howard W. 6/18/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then cloudy skies this afternoon. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. Very hot. High 87F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Mostly sunny skies. High 87F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 30 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Sun and clouds mixed with a slight chance of thunderstorms during the afternoon. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Synopsis:* 
Tropical moisture will linger across the region for most of the day on Thursday, resulting in periods of showers and thunderstorms mainly in the morning for the Gulf waters. Shower activity is expected to move inland later in the day leading to decreasing chances for the Gulf waters. Showers and thunderstorms will decrease in areal coverage through Friday as drier air moves in from the north due to an upper level ridge. Deepening low pressure over West Texas will result in moderate to possibly strong southerly flow this weekend. Sufficient moisture will be available Sunday and Monday for at least a slight chance for showers and thunderstorms with the approach of an upper level inverted trough. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina will be adding a new additional property and we are hiring an additional Maintenance Worker. 

We're looking for someone who is self-motivated, doesn't mind long hours or weekends. Someone who could grow with our company and work their way up. Careers at Bay Flats Lodge offer the opportunity to work alongside a world-class team of individuals who thrive on leading our industry. Weâ€™re constantly seeking dedicated people to join our team. If you thrive on responsibility, and have exceptional customer service skills and leadership strengths, you may have what it takes to build a solid future with the professional family at Bay Flats Lodge. In return, we offer compensation and benefits that are among the best in the business. Apply today!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

The new sled is almost done. ES Custom Boats and Rigging. Mercury...

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina, Mercury Marine, Bob's Machine Shop, Power-Pole Total Boat Control, Wet Sounds, Simrad Yachting, SeaDek Marine Nonskid, Castaway Custom, Coastline Trailers.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina - A big thank you to Construction Leadership Council - CLC - Austin Chapter Austin Chapter AGC for showing you care about the bay system and marine habitat. Your donation is very appreciate by many. BCT and CCA have a strong partnership that has resulted in severl succesful marine habitat projects throughout the years. The relationship is now expanding through a partnership with Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Together, these three groups along with guests are enhancing marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport that will be appreciated and enjoyed by the local community for many generations to come.

CCA Texas Building Conservation Trust


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Giving Back to Charities*

Congrats to Captain Jason Wagenfehr 1st Place Win at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina Construction Leadership Council - CLC - Austin Chapter and Austin Chapter AGC First Annual Fishing Tournament. Trout to 27" for Captain Harold Dworaczyk 3rd Place, and Trout to 24" for Captain Cooper Hartmann team 2nd place honors. Conditions really went south overnight making catching much harder for the 18 fishing teams. More photos and reports to come.

We welcomed 61 guests in for their first fishing tournament event held at BFL. Thank you for the business and opportunity. Were able to say hello to many returning and repeat customers over the weekend who were guests of the tournament event. This was a special event that gives back to charities and also donated to BCT Building Conservation Trust.


----------

